# PSA Fluval 407 discounted 40%



## Donutz (Oct 5, 2013)

Hi folks,

Thought I'd share. Today I scored a new fluval 407 from amazon.ca at a 40% discount. Was only available if you 'subscribe and save'. Total cost, including tax, was $233. Not sure if amazon will correct the price / remove the discount on the future. 

What I did was select 'subscribe and save', scheduled my subscription, and the discount was applied. You can cancel your subscription any time, so I'm planning to cancel after the filter arrives.

Edit: apologies, posted in the wrong subforum. Mods, please move as appropriate.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Excellent find!

Out of curiosity I checked it out. The deal is described as "Save an extra 40% on your first Pets Subscribe & Save order."

And I was able to apply the coupon to a $250+ CO2 regulator and a Fluval FX4. Curiously the Fluval FX6 wasn't available as a subscription.


----------



## Donutz (Oct 5, 2013)

Very nice! I should have looked around some more to see what else was discounted!


----------



## Donutz (Oct 5, 2013)

Received my 407 last week and cancelled my subscription right away. Went back in to check the discount on some other products I was thinking of buying and the subscribe and save discount was 5% instead of the 40% I had observed earlier. Looks like Amazon might have figured out they had an error on the discount.


----------

